# Exploding battery



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

A buddy of mine had a close shave today, just as I arrived I heard what I thought was someone having a blast at a pidgeon with a shotgun but as it turned out was a battery exploding in my mate's face as he disconected the battery charger (he forgot to switch it off) most of the top and one side of the battery flew all ways, a chunk almost taking out an eye, also battery acid went all over him............luckily he seems to have got away with it. Will try to post a piccy tomorrow of the end result, so make sure that you have your battery vent pipes conected and venting to the exterior.
Chris


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

A friend of mine wasnt so lucky he lost one eye and partially sighted in the other he did exactley the same.I always remove the vent caps as well just to on the safe side and always turn the charger off first.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

This was a Fiamma Leisure battery with no caps !
Chris


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I cannot begin to estimate the number of motorhomers driving around with their delicate bits about 4 inches above unvented gel batteries. 

I merely conclude ignorance is bliss.

Dave


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> I cannot begin to estimate the number of motorhomers driving around with their delicate bits about 4 inches above unvented gel batteries.
> I merely conclude ignorance is bliss.
> Dave


. . or their 'bit's are well protected :wink:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

This old thread has some hair raising stories and facts about battery "bombs"

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-68508.html#68508


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

At one stage of my working life one of my clients was a national fork lift truck hirer and my job involved investigating any accidents involving their hire fleet on behalf of their insurers.

Over a few years (and hundreds of incidents) the second most common cause of accidents involved exploding batteries - and believe me, fork trucks often have VERY large batteries. 8O 

I've often seen battery parts splattered all over the ceiling of high industrial buildings - and had to document the (usually eye) injuries caused. The force and "splatter circle" of these incidents has to be seen to be believed. Usually the cause would be someone unplugging the charge leads without switching off first but I had one occasion where a technician was injured because he tried to use an angle grinder on a steel battery case. He wasn't seriously injured so unbelievably did exactly the same thing again a few days later - only the second time he spent several days in hospital and his sight was permanently damaged. So much for experts. :roll: 

PS: In case anyone was wondering, the number one cause of fork truck accidents was operators pushing a fork off the end of the carriage onto their foot. :roll:


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Batteries*

I assumed that as there was no vent hole Gel Batteries were quite safe. 
Am I wrong ??

I use Lithium Polymer batteries (LiPo) in my models and some of the stories attached to them can be quite scary.
Never leave unattended when on charge.

Friend lost his workshop and garage with contents due to a LiPo fire.
You just cant extinguish it.

Steve


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

With a cell failure many chargers would generate more hydrogen than recombinant caps could cope with.

I think Frank has said he has seen a swollen sealed battery fit to burst.

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

It was a Sonnenschein Gel and it ended up shaped a bit like a rugby ball (or so it looked viewed through binoculars  )

I have been close to an exploding battery in a pub car park (a cigarette to blame) and led the charge (sorry) away from an aircraft whose battery (NiCad) was in the middle of a thermal run away. The aircraft looked sadder afterwards.

The aircraft battery is why the pilot is referred to as the second most dangerous thing in an aircraft and not the first


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Happened to me some years ago on a VW Beetle where the battery was under the back seat. One day the engine would not turn over I assumed the battery leads had worked loose so I removed the cover and pushed the leads on, one spark and BANG! I got the lot in my face, nearly lost an eye. Luckily I was in a garage and there was a water tap nearby and I splashed water in my eyes for about 10 minutes, the doctor said this saved the sight of one eye. I attended the eye infirmary for weeks after, but got a full recovery. Since then I am vary wary of batteries and make sure they are well ventilated to prevent hydrogen build up, and remove any source of potential sparks before disconnecting.

Graham


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

all gel batteries should have a safety valve, to blow off pressure. No idea why this hasn't worked in this case. 

Still, although I have never had an explosion, I always wear protective goggles when working on my (old-fashioned, wet) MH battery.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

So is it safe to put a battery on a ctek type conditioner/charger and leave it? And which comes off/on first the poss or the neg?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

It makes no difference which is disconnected first but most from habit disconnect the negative first as its what you do when disconnecting a battery from a vehicle . 


The important question is when? The answer is after the charger is switched off and gasses have dispersed I'd give it a coffee break


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Guys, I need to replace my belly up leisure battery. however have size problems
I have German M/H Hymer T Class) with a small (65 A/H German Gel battery, could not believe only 65A/H when I just took it off as it has performed very well for nearly 4 years of wilding. Must have been a good one!
Am I right in concluding that if I fit a Numax as they are lead/acid low maintenance that my fitted charger will charge incorrectly and i would be better of sticking to Gel


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

You can fit a wet lead-acid battery instead of gel. Just be sure to change the setting on the Electrobloc. There is a small slide switch (top right on an EBL 99 / 100) marked "Batterie-Wahl".
This should currently be set to "Blei-Gel"; you need to change it to "Blei-Säure".

Don't forget to vent the battery. Although Gel batteries are not fitted with a vent tube by Hymer, it is good practise. One of my original Exide Gels failed due to a faulty cell and the van filled with hydrogen sulphide (and probably hydrogen too). It was hooked-up on the drive and we were not using it. Smelt awful and would not have been good if a spark had occurred.

I now have 2x110Ah Elecsols and have them vented in case of cell failure.

Philip


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

JeanLuc said:


> You can fit a wet lead-acid battery instead of gel. Just be sure to change the setting on the Electrobloc. There is a small slide switch (top right on an EBL 99 / 100) marked "Batterie-Wahl".
> This should currently be set to "Blei-Gel"; you need to change it to "Blei-Säure".
> 
> Don't forget to vent the battery. Although Gel batteries are not fitted with a vent tube by Hymer, it is good practise. One of my original Exide Gels failed due to a faulty cell and the van filled with hydrogen sulphide (and probably hydrogen too). It was hooked-up on the drive and we were not using it. Smelt awful and would not have been good if a spark had occurred.
> ...


Thanks Philip, I must check if it can be done as the Tramp of our year and type were built in France and they fitted a different charging system , not the blue Elerobloc.
I would like to get a Gel if I can as it will save any complications. What about these Elecsol, I know they have a bad name but would charge settings still need to be altered?


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes, the Elecsol needs the charger set to lead-acid, not gel.

I question the view that Elecsol have a bad reputation. I know that several members have experienced difficulties when dealing with Elecsol directly regarding warranty claims. However, I can only say that when I was deciding what batteries to buy (couple of years ago) they were very helpful. I did not buy direct, but had them supplied and fitted by Dave Newell in Telford (Leisure Vehicle Services) so if I had a problem, I would go back to him.

I too had a battery height restriction to consider and the Elecsol 110 is the same size as the original Exide Gels. On looking through the earlier posts in this thread regarding alternatives, I must say that those with a height of 190mm were mostly around £100 and that's pretty much the same price as the Elecsol.

Philip


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

grath

here is a link to a 120ah low height leisure battery @ £79.99

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/12V-120AH-LOW...tEquipment_Accessories_SM&hash=item2a0d7ceae4

Ian


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Grath,

What complications will you sidestep by buying gel?

Dave


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

DABurleigh said:


> Grath,
> 
> What complications will you sidestep by buying gel?
> 
> Dave


Dave,
Our Hymer was French built, I think that all the T classes used to be prior to the closure and the charging system is different.
It does not have the blue Electroblock and it is fitted within a wooden box under a bunk.
I once thought that it could have been a repair and a different charging system fitted, but I have since seen a few more with the same box.
I did open it up once and it was smaller and not blue. All of the fuses are situated separately to the rear of the passenger seat.
I should open the box up to check what the make is and check if there is a different setting for Lead/Acid batteries.

Just found these for £209 approx, same at Brownhills for £290
http://www.tayna.co.uk/G80-Exide-Gel-Leisure-Battery-P7693.html

just found this

http://www.vonwentzel.net/Battery/01.Type/index.html


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Grath,

I think it might be worth your while reading this article by Charles Sterling (of Sterling Power Products). A very experienced chap whose company supplies many high quality components used by boaters and motorhomers.

http://www.sterling-power.com/support-faq-2.htm

You will see that he is not a huge fan of Gel batteries and justifies his reasons fully.

In my case, I chose Elecsol, which are only a premium wet lead-acid type with a bit of extra calcium technology, simply because they were readily available and the right size. I would certainly expand the short-list next time I have to replace them. One thing I would not do is look seriously at Gel. Apart from anything else, they take much longer to re-charge: e.g. stage 2 in the EBL's cycle (I know you don't have one) lasts 8 hours for Gel and 1 hour for wet lead-acid.
And unless you plan to turn your Hymer over, there is not much safety benefit from Gel. Whether batteries are Gel or Wet L-A, sealed or not, they should still be vented for safety in case a cell fails.

Good luck with the search.

Philip


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Piccy of the battery, just imagine this going off in your m/h plus acid flying about...................


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Charge rates*

A question 
So if the charge rate should be reduced at the Electroblock when you have a Gel battery what about the charge rate to the engine battery? My manual states that it is only a maintenance charge, so does this reduce further? 
Also what about the charge from .the engine battery, does this go direct to both batteries or does thos go in through the Electroblock to cut the rate down? 
I think that I understand that when the engine is running the relay diverts the direction but I am just thinking of charge rates!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Charge rates*



Grath said:


> A question
> So if the charge rate should be reduced at the Electroblock when you have a Gel battery what about the charge rate to the engine battery? My manual states that it is only a maintenance charge, so does this reduce further?
> Also what about the charge from .the engine battery, does this go direct to both batteries or does thos go in through the Electroblock to cut the rate down?
> I think that I understand that when the engine is running the relay diverts the direction but I am just thinking of charge rates!


Where have all the electrical experts gone? Clive did you see my reply to you?
Just pulled mine apart and it has a Schault charger states
exactly as below.
12V WoU
5a arithm
7A eff
Pb Akku >35AH

Batterie Ladegerat 110E
DEKRA G/S
230V - 5hs
100VA
T40/E
0.8AT
It has a small fuse inside, my mate with a similar van says it is 3amp and there is no switch to alter charging rate, unless you have to open it up and I have not done that.

As I said earlier there is a separate fuse bank with 12 v fuses and two 240 v trips and 12 v isolation switch.
I have ordered a Gel replacement as a Gel was fitted and apparently recommended by Hymer.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: Charge rates*



Grath said:


> A question
> So if the charge rate should be reduced at the Electroblock when you have a Gel battery what about the charge rate to the engine battery? My manual states that it is only a maintenance charge, so does this reduce further?
> Also what about the charge from .the engine battery, does this go direct to both batteries or does thos go in through the Electroblock to cut the rate down?
> I think that I understand that when the engine is running the relay diverts the direction but I am just thinking of charge rates!


The "charge rate" does not change regardless of how the EBL is set. In stage 1 voltage rises progressively to a maximum of 14.3V which is below the gassing voltage and is safe for either gel or wet L-A. The maximum charging current that the EBL can output is 18 amps. In stage 2, the voltage remains at 14.3V whilst the charging current falls as the battery becomes recharged. The only difference between the gel and wet L-A setting is the TIME elapsed during stage 2 (8 hours versus 1 hour). In stage 3, the voltage falls to 13.8V and the battery is float-charged.

The engine battery charging output from the EBL is a float charge only and so, is at 13.8V; there is no danger of overcharging the engine battery at this level.

Regarding the charging of leisure batteries from the alternator whilst driving, the charging current goes direct to the batteries and can therefore be up to the maximum output allowed by the alternator and its regulator. The Schaudt system will register the charge on the indicator gauge (above the door?) but the EBL is not doing the charging. You should see the needle indicating 30 amps charging current - the maximum the gauge can register. This will fall as the leisure battery becomes charged.

Hope this explains things. I note you have opted to pay the extra for a gel battery. I would still advise having it vented for safety.

Philip


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks very much Phillip you have explained it quite well. In the end I decided to go with pretty much what was already fitted, however a little larger. Only time will tell if I have done the correct thing and for the price that I have paid I could probably buy two to three lead / acid.
So from what you are saying the lead acid would be ok.
I just wonder if my present charger is set for the gel time limit. I expect it is as Gel are factory fitted.
If for the gel the time is longer whould it not cook the lead acid or if mine is set for lead acid would it not charge enough as I have not experienced any battery problems since I had this van nearly 4 years ago.
A bit of a minefield and physical size is another as not too many that will fit.t
Funny thing is, that Elecsol will fit.


----------

